# Batch-datei



## Homer_ (16. August 2010)

Was muss man in einer batch-datei schreiben, wenn man will dass z.B. der internet explorer 
geschlossen wird?
vielen dank für eure tipps
viele grüße 
Homer_


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

das geht so pauschal einmal nicht. Du musst dir zuerst die ProcessID des gewünschten Prozesses holen, dann kannst du mit dem Programm taskkill den Prozess beenden.
Wie das bei Batch-Dateien geht, keine Ahnung aber vom Ablauf her sollte es so funktionieren 

Gruß
BK


----------



## ComFreek (16. August 2010)

Du kannst den Befehl taskkill benutzen, wie Bratkartoffel sagte, mit dem IM-Parameter (Abbildname).

*EDIT: * So funktioniert es (getestet!):

```
@echo off
cls

taskkill /im "iexplore.exe"
```

@Bratkartoffel: Diesmal war ich der langsamere, aber mit der Lösung


----------



## Homer_ (16. August 2010)

@ComFreek
danke habs auch grad versucht und es geht =)
aber warum "iexplore.exe"?
woher weiß ich was ich schreiben muss wenn z.B. Word 2003 geschlossen werden soll


----------



## ComFreek (16. August 2010)

Das ist der Name der EXE-Datei bzw. der Anwendung selbst
Der Internetexplorer liegt da: %ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Du musst aber nur den Dateinamen angeben, also "iexplore.exe"

Bei Word ist (ich habe Word 2007, evtl. abweichend) der Dateiname "winword.exe".
Den Dateinamen findest du meistens im Programme-Ordner und dann einfach mal schaun, welche Datei es ist.

PS: Für weitere Informationen kannst du mal bei cmd folgendes eingeben taskkill /?


----------



## Homer_ (16. August 2010)

und wie schreibt man wenn man will dass der  internet explorer geöffnet werden soll


----------



## rd4eva (16. August 2010)

Entweder per 

```
"%programfiles%\internet explorer\iexplore.exe"
```
oder per

```
start iexplore
```


----------



## ComFreek (16. August 2010)

Entweder direkt den Pfad und den Dateinamen angeben. (Pfad muss da sein, sofern er nicht in der PATH-Variable ist).
Oder so mit call.

```
"%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"

call "%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"
```
(Hier musste der Pfad+Dateiname in Anführungsstriche, da ein Leerzeichen auftaucht, sonst nicht)

PS: Ich würde dir ein Batch-Tutorial empfehlen (Google Link).

*Edit: Zu langsam *


----------

